# My Multi Betta Tank



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I built this multi betta tank with UGF at the rear along with heater and pump which draws water from the front and releases it into the rear tank where the water after getting mixed and passing through the sand rises in the front tank through the laterite pebbles.


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice and clean setup! Keep us posted!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

A net to cover the substrate and UGF pebbles then added sand and set up the aquarium.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I like these setups. I was involved in an in depth conversation about this type of thing over on bettaforums.com back when it was more active.
From the conclusions which were drawn in that thread, I would strongly recommend getting an inline UV for that setup. One wrong move or the unfortunate addition of a diseased Petsmartco betta (no slander intended) could wipe out all your nice betta. Betta add up pretty fast to way more than the cost of even a nice UV sterilizer.

What type do you plan on putting in there?


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Dont you think you should card them so they dont constantly try and fight?


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

For the partition, I used very dark glass. A little distance and they stop displaying.


----------



## papaditty (Apr 13, 2008)

I like your set up it is very similiar to the one I used. I used a ug filter but also added a small canister filter on the back. That with weekly 50% water changes and my boys seem to enjoy it. They seem to really display when someone turns the room light on and watches them. Again you have a great set-up


----------

